# Omg Omg



## grainger (Aug 12, 2013)

I just did a pregnancy test..... and it's positive!!

Don't know whether or not to keep grinning from ear to ear or let the reality of the fact my diabetes isn't where it should be for pregnancy completely freak me out?!!?


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 12, 2013)

Pleased for you !!! & Hubby  Kids whoed av em ?  Wouldnt swap mine for all the tea in china


----------



## LeeLee (Aug 12, 2013)

Congratulations!  Take a bit of time to be really happy, worry can always wait until later.  Have you done a dance yet?


----------



## Northerner (Aug 12, 2013)

Congratulations!!!!  Hope everything goes smoothly for you


----------



## grainger (Aug 12, 2013)

HOBIE said:


> Pleased for you !!! & Hubby  Kids whoed av em ?  Wouldnt swap mine for all the tea in china



Thank you  
So, how many kids you got?

It's crazy, think i'm still in shock lol


----------



## delb t (Aug 12, 2013)

Awww lovely news


----------



## grainger (Aug 12, 2013)

Thanks LeeLee  - waiting for hubby to get home before the dancing will start! 

Thanks Northerner  - fingers crossed it does. Going to try to relax tonight before the real panic about diabetes and pregnancy kicks in!

OMG!!!


----------



## grainger (Aug 12, 2013)

Btw sorry i know i'm supposed to keep my trap shut for weeks but couldn't help it.


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 12, 2013)

"2" Girl & Boy getting bigger/older & the teenage type things. Thats what life is all about. Good news for you


----------



## Redkite (Aug 12, 2013)

Lovely news    Congratulations!


----------



## AJLang (Aug 12, 2013)

Congratulations


----------



## bev (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi Grainger,

Lovely news!Bev


----------



## Cleo (Aug 12, 2013)

Congratulations !!! Great news!!


----------



## Steff (Aug 12, 2013)

Many congratulations Grainger keep us posted c


----------



## KateR (Aug 12, 2013)

Woohoo.  Great news.


----------



## trophywench (Aug 12, 2013)

Congratulations!

Get thee to thy DSN soonest!


----------



## margie (Aug 12, 2013)

Congratulations.  Hope all goes well for you


----------



## grainger (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks everyone  - Delb T, Redkite, AJLang, Bev, Cleo, Steff, KateR, Trophywench and Margie 

Still insanely in shock but grinning lots!!


----------



## gail1 (Aug 13, 2013)

great news


----------



## AlisonF (Aug 16, 2013)

Congratulations 

We'd been trying for 7 years when I eventually got pregnant and I think we were just as shocked as a couple of teenagers who did it once behind the bikesheds and ended up with a baby! Its a massive thing to get your head around but 3 months into motherhood I can honestly say its the best thing I've ever done. Enjoy


----------



## Dizzydi (Aug 19, 2013)

Many congratulations Grainger x


----------



## newbs (Aug 19, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Aug 22, 2013)

Congratulations


----------



## grainger (Aug 24, 2013)

Thanks all!
Have my first appointment with midwife on Tuesday but have to admit I'm freaking out as these targets are so hard to keep to.
Am terrified that I'm doing damage, would never forgive myself... I'm doing ok during the day with most days not going over 8 but I'm having issues at night again and waking regularly at 12!!

Here's hoping they can give me more advice on Tuesday. How is everyone else getting on?


----------



## Cleo (Aug 25, 2013)

Hi, hope your appointment goes well on Tuesday.  Are you taking your basal before bed or in the mornings ? 
Cleo x


----------



## cazscot (Aug 27, 2013)

Congratulations


----------



## grainger (Aug 27, 2013)

Thanks both,

Hi Cleo, I split my background morning and night. It's been an ongoing problem for a while, I thought i'd got to the bottom of it but it's back again now


----------



## Casper (Aug 27, 2013)

Just seen this - congratulations! Stick to the same old routine wherever possible would be my advice, and don't panic! Fabulous kids are - mine are now ten - twin girls!!


----------



## Cleo (Aug 28, 2013)

Hi Cleo, I split my background morning and night. It's been an ongoing problem for a while, I thought i'd got to the bottom of it but it's back again now [/QUOTE]

I had the same problem, and now I split my lantus morning and night.  I hope you get the issue sorted soon as it can be very frustrating !


----------

